# Starlooks Starbox May 2013



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2013)

I was not expecting a spoiler this early!

Theme:  Tribal







Let's see... turquoise eyeliner/gel liner/cream eyeshadow?  And is that the same color lipstick on both models?

Link to Looksbook:  http://looksbook.starlooks.com/#628
Yay May Starbox!

(ETA:  Theme name and looksbook link in spoiler)


----------



## Kelli (May 1, 2013)

I noticed the turquoise on both, too. Really hope we get something that vivid! The description of the LooksBook kinda throws me off though lol. It does look like they might have the same lip product on.

I'm very interested to see what comes this month.


----------



## princess2010 (May 1, 2013)

Yay!!!! This is my first StarLooks box to stalk! I'm so excited to get it!


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2013)

Oof, that one particular color.  Want.  It's supposed to be a Big Thing this summer, too, so I am now antsy to get my hands on something close to it one way or another before June.  But on Facebook, they posted "be sure to read the caption" after someone commented on the color, and that caption says:

Donâ€™t worry, this does not mean we are about to send you a Starbox full of wild colors you would never think to purchase on your own. Rather, weâ€™ll be providing you with staples that every makeup lover should have. Build upon, or â€œaccessorizeâ€, over these earthy essentials using some bodacious bolds of your choice!
This leads me to think that this color is not going to be in there, and I can't seem to find it anywhere on the Starlooks site to buy on its own because WANT.  Sad face!  But, really, I don't see one single color in any of the looksbook photos that I don't want.  Are we there yet?

(Also, the part where they say they won't send colors I would never buy?  Wrong!  I would have never bought Tipsy anything, peach blush, that navy shadow, or the Tendergloss shade I received last month, but every single color has been fantastic.  Well, except for that rust lipstick.  It's just not me.  I'll have to try it with Pink Oasis over it this weekend, though, and even if I can't bring myself to wear it now, it's going to be great to have once autumn rolls around.)


----------



## Kelli (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This leads me to think that this color is not going to be in there, and I can't seem to find it anywhere on the Starlooks site to buy on its own because WANT.  Sad face!


 That's what I was thinking, too, when I read the caption, so I also looked all over their site and couldn't find anything in that shade.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 1, 2013)

I'm really hoping for some bold colors!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I was thinking, too, when I read the caption, so I also looked all over their site and couldn't find anything in that shade.


 maybe it will be multiple shades of a new type of item, and that's one of the possibilities?


----------



## princess2010 (May 1, 2013)

Does it have to be on the site already to get it? I've been looking everywhere for the eye lash booster from last month and it's not on the site.


----------



## princess2010 (May 1, 2013)

My thoughts on the paragraph in the spoiler above

"accessorize" makes me think there might be another jewelry item.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it have to be on the site already to get it? I've been looking everywhere for the eye lash booster from last month and it's not on the site.


 Nope, we've gotten new items before they were listed several times! We got the Monographic palette in September before it was available,and possibly the iPrimer as well, the mascara before it was, and the primer  before it was.

As for the paragraph...I didn't take it to mean that there will be NO crazy colors in the box, but rather that it won't be ALL crazy colors. Maybe a couple of neutrals and a vivid shade? That'd be fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, we've gotten new items before they were listed several times! We got the Monographic palette in September before it was available,and possibly the iPrimer as well, the mascara before it was, and the primer  before it was.
> ...


That sounds perfect. A bright and some neutral items would be fantastic! I'm DYING for that iPrimer.


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it have to be on the site already to get it? I've been looking everywhere for the eye lash booster from last month and it's not on the site.


 No, there are frequently items in boxes that aren't for sale yet (in addition to the mascara and lash primer definitely being in the boxes prior to official launch on the site, I think the monographic palettes from September and 15-color palettes from December were in the boxes before they were launched).  I'm just thinking we're SOL on that item because of the caption.  

(And also the fact that "accessorize" is in quotes makes me disagree with the idea that it's referring to a non-makeup item.  I interpret that as just a way to make you think about viewing makeup as an accessory.  Like, you can take a basic neutral eye look and toss on a pop of color -- just look at those eyelids -- to change things up dramatically just like you can toss on a gauzy scarf or a pair of dangly earrings, and you're suddenly springy.  If you take that approach, bright colors are suddenly *far* less intimidating.  I have a bright metallic turquoise UD eye shadow that looks terrifyingly over-the-top in the pan, but I've discovered that if I just use it just on my lids with black liner and nothing else, *boom* instant compliments.  Or a swipe of hot pink shimmery loose pigment in my crease with navy shadow on my lids/used as liner.  Unexpected to people used to neutrals but really, really fun and a way to use brights but not go into rave kid territory!)


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

OH MY, send me that:

Turquoise liner! It is GORGEOUS!


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY, send me that:
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to think that they will have a revolt if they don't at least offer that for sale if they don't send it in the box.  It's *the* most stunning product in those photos to me. Or at least identify a dupe.  It has rocketed to the top of my gotta-get-it list for late spring.


Amen to that! I just adore those types of products!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2013)

SHOOT. I forgot to sign up before the end of the month



 You have to sign up before the 1st to get this month's box, right?


----------



## Kelli (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe it will be multiple shades of a new type of item, and that's one of the possibilities?


 That would be cool! *crossesfingers*

I have to say, when I first looked at the photos I thought maybe we'd be getting one of the chroma-color things, then I read the description and checked the site to see if that was an available color already.

I really can't wait to see what's included. My curiosity is piqued. The optimist in me is hoping that the early preview will mean earlier shipping LOL.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be cool! *crossesfingers*
> 
> ...


 I checked out the Lookbook again, and their main model (Johnnie Cartwright) has a different color on her:

Bright yellow lightning bolts down the side of her face.  You can kind of see them in the pic in the first post spoiler.  I'm hoping it's not an alternate color for the turquoise, that would not be cute!


> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SHOOT. I forgot to sign up before the end of the month
> 
> ...


 Yes, unfortunately 



 But you can sign up for the June box now!


----------



## Kelli (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked out the Lookbook again, and their main model (Johnnie Cartwright) has a different color on her:
> 
> ...


 If you look closely, Johnnie also has the turquoise on under her eyes on the inner corner. You can only see it in like  two of the pics, but she does have some on, so it could still be a possibility lol I just really want there to be some of that color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you look closely, Johnnie also has the turquoise on under her eyes on the inner corner. You can only see it in like  two of the pics, but she does have some on, so it could still be a possibility lol I just really want there to be some of that color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 YES! I'm still hoping as well! That color is just amazing


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2013)

> If you look closely, Johnnie also has the turquoise on under her eyes on the inner corner. You can only see it in likeÂ  two of the pics, but she does have some on, so it could still beÂ a possibility lol I just really want there to be some of that color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think I noticed it on the outer halves of her upper lids as well. It gave me Ideas that I need to try out this weekend! (Weekday mornings start *way* too early for me to try something new because I operate in autopilot.)


----------



## marcistarlooks (May 2, 2013)

A little hint fans? Oooooohhh....

1. Lash booster has been a huge hit through Starbox. This is usually the perfect time for us to launch it as a main retail product. It's going up soon!

2. Turquoise, really? hmmmm. Well, WE LOVE IT TOO. And no matter what product it ends up being, and if it is or isn't in May Starbox, something will be available to you........ Yes. We know. You're welcome, color lovers!

Can't wait to see what comes of this awesome thread... xoxoxoxo

-Starlooks Team


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 2, 2013)

I would love some turquoise liner. I have been eyeing the Tarte Aqualillies liner for awhile now. It is so pretty! I also can't wait to see stuff from the April box in the store.


----------



## Kelli (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marcistarlooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 2. Turquoise, really? hmmmm. Well, WE LOVE IT TOO. And no matter what product it ends up being, and if it is or isn't in May Starbox, something will be available to you........ Yes. We know. You're welcome, color lovers!


 Woo-hoo! Even if it's not in the box, they're going to have something turquoise!




 (though I do hope it's in the box lol)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I noticed it on the outer halves of her upper lids as well. It gave me Ideas that I need to try out this weekend! (Weekday mornings start *way* too early for me to try something new because I operate in autopilot.)
Yeah, I never feel like trying anything new in the week if I'm getting up early either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just go overboard trying new stuff all weekend lol I really like Johnnie's eye look in this months lookbook, overall!


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY, send me that:
> 
> Turquoise liner! It is GORGEOUS!


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

I haven't received April but I'm already excited for May!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marcistarlooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little hint fans? Oooooohhh....
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS!!


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2013)

Yay!  I'm currently on the hunt for just the right shade of turquoise to add to the rotation for June, and this one looks like it's perfect, so I will wait patiently!  Well, as patiently as possible when being teased like this, of course.  





(And, ugh, mornings.  Mine starts at 5am with fifteen minutes of preparing to open my eyes and face the light, and then I have thirty minutes to brush my hair/teeth, do my makeup, get dressed, deal with kitty demands, find my shoes/phone/jacket, refresh my Stitcher downloads, and do whatever else I need to do in order to get out the door at 5:45am.  I have multiple alarms and timers to get me out on time because I just can't deal with being late to work, although the closest I've been to late has been the time my bus got stuck at a drawbridge, and even then, "late" meant "two minutes before 7am instead of my usual twenty-five."  One of my coworkers makes fun of me for my incessant punctuality.  Even testing a new foundation or concealer is a weekend project for me because I just don't *remember* that I have something new to try until I'm at work.)


----------



## Meahlea (May 2, 2013)

Soo I love turquoise. I love it so much I just ordered the tarte aqualilies gel liner. So please don't be eye liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!  I'm currently on the hunt for just the right shade of turquoise to add to the rotation for June, and this one looks like it's perfect, so I will wait patiently!  Well, as patiently as possible when being teased like this, of course.
> 
> ...


 THAT can take forever...I've got four myself...I know what you're saying


----------



## OiiO (May 3, 2013)

Subscribing to see what you all get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (May 3, 2013)

There's a satin Infinity Pot Liner in the color "Chilling" that looks promisingly turquoise...

http://starlooks.com/products/infinity-pot-liner


----------



## meaganola (May 3, 2013)

> There's a satin Infinity Pot Liner in the color "Chilling" that looks promisingly turquoise... http://starlooks.com/products/infinity-pot-liner


 That looked to me like an icy blue.


----------



## mellee (May 3, 2013)

Eh - yeah.  Now that I look closer, probably much less green in it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 3, 2013)

I really want that Turquoise.... Please Starlooks... PLEASE?!?!?!???!?!?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 3, 2013)

In fact, when they announced the May look book on FB that is the first comment I wrote. We need that turquoise, Marci, we ALL need it.


----------



## Yukiko (May 4, 2013)

Woo, can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenniferrose (May 4, 2013)

Has anyone tried the starlooks oil free moisturizer? I've been searching for a good one but often find many of the oil free claims end up leaving my face greasy.

Thanks!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 4, 2013)

Yay spoilers to stalk. First box from star looks so I'm super excited! Also yes please on turquoise liner. I'm obsessed with bright colored liners right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (May 6, 2013)

Got an email that I have a package coming from Starlooks. I thought it was the May box shipping early but now I think it's something else.


----------



## Yukiko (May 6, 2013)

How heavy is the box you have coming? It isn't a birthday box, it is?

I'd love the May boxes to be shipped early, but I know it is wishful. ):


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 6, 2013)

I just got a box ship notification as well, but my b-day's in May, so I assumed it's a birthday box.


----------



## Kelli (May 6, 2013)

I just got a ship notice, too...my birthday is in January, so it's not a birthday box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and I don't have anything else that I've ordered from them, just the May box). So either a May box or something that I am not expecting lol

Did you guys notice that it's different from the ones we normally get? It's just got a USPS confirm number, none of that endicia stuff.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got an email that I have a package coming from Starlooks. I thought it was the May box shipping early but now I think it's something else.





> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How heavy is the box you have coming? It isn't a birthday box, it is?
> 
> I'd love the May boxes to be shipped early, but I know it is wishful. ):





> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a box ship notification as well, but my b-day's in May, so I assumed it's a birthday box.





> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a ship notice, too...my birthday is in January, so it's not a birthday box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and I don't have anything else that I've ordered from them, just the May box). So either a May box or something that I am not expecting lol
> 
> Did you guys notice that it's different from the ones we normally get? It's just got a USPS confirm number, none of that endicia stuff.


How very interesting




Hmmm....I wonder. Maybe it IS the May box???


----------



## elainecad (May 7, 2013)

Maybe the foundation samples?


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2013)

I received foundation samples a couple of weeks ago, and they were not sent with tracking information.


----------



## elainecad (May 7, 2013)

That is good to know. Hope mine arrive soon.


----------



## Kelli (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe the foundation samples?


 I had forgotten about those. I do have some coming. Didn't think those would have a shipping notice.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received foundation samples a couple of weeks ago, and they were not sent with tracking information.
       thanks for letting us know that the samples you got didn't have tracking   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is so intriguing and mysterious lol. I would think if it were May boxes, many more people would be in here saying they got theirs also...and that Starlooks would've posted something about shipping boxes early  on Facebook/twitter.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 7, 2013)

Hrm... I can't see weight yet, too soon on the USPS site.  I did order a mother's day box, but I already got the ship notice for it and it is going to NY, not IL.   

I did also order foundation samples, so it could be those?   Guess I'll find out in a couple days


----------



## Kelli (May 7, 2013)

Maybe they changed the way they ship the foundation samples, so they now get email shipping confirmation.


----------



## Kelli (May 7, 2013)

I just noticed in my shipping email it called the package a flat, which I looked up and that means it must be:

"_Flats/Large Envelopes: Minimum size is 6.12 x 11.5, max size is 12 x 15, max thickness is .75_

_Flats/Large Envelopes must be flexible. Even if packaged in something that is defined as a Flat (see definition above), the envelope must bend naturally (under its own weight) to be defined as a Flat_.""

So probably the samples.


----------



## Yukiko (May 7, 2013)

Ah, the sleuths in this forum must have mastered under Mr. Arthur Conan Doyle.

All this to kill the curiosity of a package? Pfft, you are all nuts.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, the sleuths in this forum must have mastered under Mr. Arthur Conan Doyle.
> 
> All this to kill the curiosity of a package? Pfft, you are all nuts.


 Yes... yes we are.


----------



## JC327 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received foundation samples a couple of weeks ago, and they were not sent with tracking information.


 How did you like the foundation samples? I'm waiting on mine.


----------



## JC327 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, the sleuths in this forum must have mastered under Mr. Arthur Conan Doyle.
> 
> All this to kill the curiosity of a package? Pfft, you are all nuts.


----------



## Kelli (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, the sleuths in this forum must have mastered under Mr. Arthur Conan Doyle.
> 
> All this to kill the curiosity of a package? *Pfft, you are all nuts*.


 Pretty much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (May 7, 2013)

Well, what's next? Hacking the Starlooks website to find out what is going to be in the may boxes?


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, what's next? Hacking the Starlooks website to find out what is going to be in the may boxes?


 Don't forget to share in a spoiler.



This is my first box and I don't wnat to know everything that is in it bu I enjoy knowing about one product or a color that is definitely in it.


----------



## princess2010 (May 8, 2013)

Has anyone tried the haircare items on Starlooks site?


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the haircare items on Starlooks site?


 They look interesting but have not tried them yet.


----------



## Mandy Kane (May 9, 2013)

when does Starlooks charge? Anyone know? I updated my CC info over the phone last week and keep checking my statement to make sure it works, lol. Don't want to miss out on a box!


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

> when does Starlooks charge? Anyone know? I updated my CC info over the phone last week and keep checking my statement to make sure it works, lol. Don't want to miss out on a box!


 I believe mine go through on the 2nd.


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

Ugh, posting on my phone.


----------



## Kelli (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> when does Starlooks charge? Anyone know? I updated my CC info over the phone last week and keep checking my statement to make sure it works, lol. Don't want to miss out on a box!


 Mine become "pending" on my account on the first and the money is usually taken on the 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Kelli (May 10, 2013)

My samples came today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So that is what is in the packages.


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My samples came today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So that is what is in the packages.


 What did they send you?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My samples came today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So that is what is in the packages.


Pics! I wanna see pics! lol


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelli (May 10, 2013)

Samples





They are in those little plastic jars that you hold beads, glitter, lip gloss etc in

On the site I was able to figure out what was what from the letters (sbc= studio blend cover foundation...FCC=Full Cover Concealing Cream...FBS=Balanced Satin Finish Foundation). I haven't really used them yet, but when I opened one (the concealer I think it was) some got on my hand and I put it on my face and it seemed like a nice texture.


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Samples
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Samples
> 
> ...


 
Nice! For some reason my tracking number isn't working, but I'm hoping they show soon. 

Also - just to keep this on topic, my wish list for all of my future boxes - NO MORE BLUSH. Please. I'm begging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've gotten so much blush from all my subs over the last three months, and I've more than I will ever, ever use


----------



## Kelli (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice! For some reason my tracking number isn't working, but I'm hoping they show soon.


 There isn't actual tracking info. I read that those type of packages don't actually get tracking info, you just get the notice that it has shipped.

Back on topic:

The lookbook description, at the end, says: " Build upon, or â€œaccessorizeâ€, over these *earthy essentials *using some bodacious bolds of your choice!" makes it seem like it will be more basic/neutral colors, but it'd be nice to have the turquoise lol...last month's box was really lacking in color (loved the products, but I love color!), so I'm hoping there is atleast something vibrant!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There isn't actual tracking info. I read that those type of packages don't actually get tracking info, you just get the notice that it has shipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (May 10, 2013)

I got my samples today. Excited to try them when I get home!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all actuality, ANY makeup is just fine....I'm not picky!



lol!


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 11, 2013)

> In all actuality, ANY makeup is just fine....I'm not picky! atches: lol!


 Agreed!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There isn't actual tracking info. I read that those type of packages don't actually get tracking info, you just get the notice that it has shipped.
> 
> ...


I keep wondering if it is a primer, so that the colors are more vibrant?


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2013)

> I keep wondering if it is a primer, so that the colors are more vibrant?


 Or bronze eye shadow/liner to make the contrasting color (turquoise!) really pop out. I broke out my UD Rehab shadow pencil the other day for no apparent reason to use as liner and noticed it made the stila turquoise smudge stick I was using on my lid stand out nicely.


----------



## Kelli (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I keep wondering if it is a primer, so that the colors are more vibrant?


 Maybe! Hadn't thought about it that way, but the wording could be referring to something like that.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe! Hadn't thought about it that way, but the wording could be referring to something like that.


This is my first box this month so I am not all sure what to expect and what has been in the previous boxes. I am just guessing


----------



## Jennie Pryor (May 13, 2013)

If anyone missed out on the April box--looks like its finally posted on the website!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2013)

I am curious about trying Starlooks.

I thought I would purchase the April box first.

Was the lipstick full size?

Thanks!!!

Edit: I just researched Starlooks a bit more and ALL the products are full size?!!!! That's nuts!

How is the quality? This looks like an awesome sub!


----------



## meaganola (May 15, 2013)

> I am curious about trying Starlooks. I thought I would purchase the April box first. Was the lipstick full size? Thanks!!!


 Yep, everything was full-sized!


----------



## Yukiko (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am curious about trying Starlooks.
> 
> ...


 

VERY good. I got the February box, and everything was terrific. I was really amazed at how great the blush was even in the smallest dab. Definitely worth the money and very high quality. The customer service is also one of the friendliest groups I have ever dealt with. That alone justifies the price to me.


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

The closest thing to a sample they have sent since January (actually, looking at previous boxes, in *any* of them, but I've only received the Jan-Apr boxes, so those are the only ones I can personally verify) was the lip scrub in March, and even that's not a sample.  It's just a tiny jar (you barely need any, so the size is appropriate for the product.  It's about the diameter of a nickel and, oh, maybe half an inch tall), and that's the size they actually sell (and the price is appropriate for the size:  two bucks!).

Quality:  Great!  The only thing I have really been disappointed in has been one gel liner (Chancy, the shimmery purple), and I think it's actually user error since it's the first shimmery gel liner I've tried to use as liner (I use the Princess Diaries gel liner from the February box in a completely different way than this one should be used, and it seems to be a completely different consistency, too).  I definitely need more practice with it because I'm still not quite sure about the best way to apply it.  I'm very scared of the day they launch their new and improved swatches because I know my wishlist will just *balloon* as soon as I see all of the pretty colors.

(I have to confess that one added touch shows me just how much thought goes into the whole subscription package:  Even the box itself is coordinated to go with that month's selections.  February's pinkapalooza was in a pink box with purple metallic elastic holding it closed.  January with the metallic green liner and green bracelet went out in a green box.  April's neutrals had a blue bottom and brown lid, like the earth and sky turned upside down.  I forget the colors of the bands holding those other three months' boxes closed, but I do remember that they matched.  I'm looking forward to seeing the May box almost as much as seeing what's *in* the May box!)


----------



## Kelli (May 16, 2013)

As everyone has said the quality is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a good value for the price of subscription, since you end up paying drugstore prices for higher quality items ($15 box w/ 3-4 items ends up being $5 or less per item!). My absolute fave so far has been the HD Fluid Blush from Feb's box. I pretty much never wore blush before and now I rarely walk out the door without that on! I stopped working last month, but I'm hoping to find another job soon, and if I do I so want to get another shade of it.

I only started subscribing in February, but so far, there has been a lot of variety and we've gotten to try some of their new products before they sell them on their site.

I'm getting anxious for May's box to arrive! Should probably ship next week!

Also, I thought I remember reading or hearing somewhere that June is like the anniversary for Starbox, so I'm already getting curious about whether they might do something a little *extra* special next month lol.


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

I received a package with 3 foundation samples I am so happy with the shades that were sent to me. I am also wondering what is in store for June, I love everything I have tried from them so far.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (May 16, 2013)

OMG a starlook mystery box for only 8 dollars







http://starlooks.com/collections/featured/products/mystery-item


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

OMG MADE FOR ME! I'm a sucker for limited edition mystery items. I'll have to order this tonight.


----------



## princess2010 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG a starlook mystery box for only 8 dollars
> 
> ...


A mystery item for $8! I'm so in!


----------



## Sam Clysdale (May 16, 2013)

Starlooks If you purchase more than one, you won't get dupes, but you must make these purchases in the SAME order !


----------



## Souly (May 16, 2013)

I bought 3!


----------



## Ashitude (May 16, 2013)

I got 2


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 16, 2013)

Aw drat, I only got one! lol I didn't know you get more than one....duuuuuh right? lol


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

I'm still debating how many to get!  

In future box news, I really hope we get a kohl eye pencil.  I think I want one, but I can't remember whether they work well for me or not, so I'm hesitant to *buy* one without trying one first.  I'm also holding out until they new swatches go up because none of the current pictures look like good colors for me, but I *know* there must be some winners in there that I'm just not able to see given the current pictures.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

Not to worry! I went and bought two more! LOL


----------



## Yukiko (May 17, 2013)

I just bought one. &gt;_&gt;





WHY?????????????


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2013)

I bought 3 mystery items...SO EXCITED.


----------



## Krendall (May 17, 2013)

Okay, I just subscribed for next month. I am joining the thread to see what you guys get!


----------



## Souly (May 17, 2013)

I have tracking for my mystery items!


----------



## marcistarlooks (May 17, 2013)

Starlooks has been in an elated frenzy since you all thought this mystery item was such a good idea. We are SOOOOO excited for you. Remember, these won't be basic items like black or brown or neutrals, because we will always be offering those. These are very unique items that have special properties and colors and uses... SO:

-If you have any inquiries on how to use something you received, because it looks crazy, or not like anything you would try on your own or ever had before, email [email protected] with the title: "Question on how to use my mystery item" and your inquiry will be forwarded to our beauty consultant who will give you a few tips on how to get an awesome look! Some items can be used many different ways!

-If you placed more than one order, such as two separate orders, and you accidentally receive a duplicate, we apologize for the mishap, just send it back to Starlooks with a note that says: "OOPS! I GOT A DUPE! and we will switch it out for you, and mail it back out the same day we receive it at our facility. 

Lastly, we really hope this idea works out for all of you, and leads you to try some amazing things with makeup you have never tried!! If you loved this system, and you love your items, even after you have a question about it and our beauty consultant helps you work it out, we are seriously considering doing this monthly or every other month. So help us keep the idea alive by opening your minds! Everyone loves a little surprise now and then, and a new little makeup item that takes you out of your "box."

PS. We're really looking forward to this month's Starbox too! Can't wait to start sending those next week!

Starlooks Loves You!

-Starlooks Team


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2013)

I think the mystery items are a GREAT idea! I'm not at all afraid of color or trying new things, but when it comes to picking things out and buying them myself, I find I do tend to gravitate toward things I know I like (which is why I gravitate toward subs in general). This will be great for me...I love surprises!


----------



## Yukiko (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, I think the Mystery item adds a little spin on the boxes and bags. I try to never spoil myself on what I am getting, so the whole idea of more MYSTERY is always a great thing!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2013)

See, I am terrible and no matter how hard I try, I have to spoil myself and ruin the surprise. So the only time a sub is truly a surprise for me is if I'm among the first to get it, or with Birchbox, when there are a billion variations and I sometimes get ti before the site updates, which rarely happens! So for me the mystery items are going to be like Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yukiko (May 17, 2013)

Lol! I definitely always feel like I "have to look", but I have more fun opening boxes and being like "Okay, what do we have hereeee?".... But that itch to spoil...... I won't lie, it's there. ):


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 17, 2013)

I love the mystery items! I also love that it's more reasonable. I spent $60 in a stupid move on an Illamasqua mystery box and was completely disappointed.  (Bright red blush, yuck beige multipurpose color, etc).   I'd really like if we could buy mystery items in color families. Unknown item, unknown color, but I could avoid things like yellow which will never look good on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the mystery items! I also love that it's more reasonable. I spent $60 in a stupid move on an Illamasqua mystery box and was completely disappointed.  (Bright red blush, yuck beige multipurpose color, etc).   I'd really like if we could buy mystery items in color families. Unknown item, unknown color, but I could avoid things like yellow which will never look good on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes, that would be nice!  I would like if we could specify something we really don't want...in my case, it'd be any orangey, reddish, or reddish orangey lipsticks, only because I have amassed so many of them in the last few months! But generally i'm happy to try any color, even if I don't think it'll work on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I suppose it would kind of defeat the purpose, as I'm sure there'll only be so many items they're discontinuing each time they do it so there won't be a giant selection or anything like that.

I haven't tried anything from Starlooks yet I haven't loved, so I'm super excited for these.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 17, 2013)

I'm super duper excited too. This month is my first Starlooks. I've cut all subs except Glossybox and Starlooks. I ordered one mystery item. I fought the urge to order more but I really want to pick up the iPrimer and the lash boost if it ever goes on sale.


----------



## Krendall (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Krendall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay, I just subscribed for next month. I am joining the thread to see what you guys get!


 I signed up and got charged today.  Am I getting May's box or do I still have to wait for June?


----------



## meaganola (May 17, 2013)

> I signed up and got charged today.Â  Am I getting May's box or do I still have to wait for June?


 You will have to wait for June. The cutoff for any given month is the end if the previous month, so signups for May ended on April 30th (or maybe a day earlier. I can't remember for sure). But you will be able to get the May box for $25 probably the second week of June or so when the extras go up for sale on the site.


----------



## Krendall (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You will have to wait for June. The cutoff for any given month is the end if the previous month, so signups for May ended on April 30th (or maybe a day earlier. I can't remember for sure). But you will be able to get the May box for $25 probably the second week of June or so when the extras go up for sale on the site.


 Thanks for the response!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 17, 2013)

I can't wait to see what you all get for the Mystery Items! 




 My wallet is still hiding in a corner and whining from my recent Pacifica order, so I couldn't justify spending any more this month, but I REALLY hope Starlooks starts to do this every month!


----------



## Yukiko (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to see what you all get for the Mystery Items!
> 
> ...


 
From what Marci said, I THINK they will. They said they always have new colors, and they would never get rid of the neutrals, so I would think they are testing the waters with this idea now, and hpe to set it sale if it works out well. Of course, I don't work for Starlooks, but just trying to read minds here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avonleabelle (May 17, 2013)

I got a mystery box too. I'm excited that these are going to be colorful products! I don't what it is about a mystery box but I love them. What is weird is that in everything else in life I hate surprises. I even read the end of books before I get to the middle of it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a mystery box too. I'm excited that these are going to be colorful products! I don't what it is about a mystery box but I love them. What is weird is that in everything else in life I hate surprises. I even read the end of books before I get to the middle of it.


This is different...this is MAKEUP....MAKEUP is awesome and it's always fun to unwrap and admire, even if it's not your style or color, you still want to go "OOoooooo" lol!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a mystery box too. I'm excited that these are going to be colorful products! I don't what it is about a mystery box but I love them. What is weird is that in everything else in life I hate surprises. I even read the end of books before I get to the middle of it.
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The closest thing to a sample they have sent since January (actually, looking at previous boxes, in *any* of them, but I've only received the Jan-Apr boxes, so those are the only ones I can personally verify) was the lip scrub in March, and even that's not a sample.  It's just a tiny jar (you barely need any, so the size is appropriate for the product.  It's about the diameter of a nickel and, oh, maybe half an inch tall), and that's the size they actually sell (and the price is appropriate for the size:  two bucks!).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I'm in!

This sub sounds really fantastic.

I am about to purchase the April box and the mystery gift (or two), along with the subscription for June.

Hope you get an awesome teal filled May box of life changing joy!


----------



## jenniferrose (May 18, 2013)

I received my two mystery items! (I love being so close to where they ship).

Skinny Dip Lipstick

Sand Lip Liner

Both very neutral colors without being typical browns. For me, perfect! I'm still scared of bright colors and love these.


----------



## princess2010 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my two mystery items! (I love being so close to where they ship).
> 
> ...


Jealous!!!! I want mine!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 18, 2013)

I wish that getting a lip liner wasn't a possibility. I would totally buy one of these because I adore Starlooks, I just don't wear lip liner, EVER.


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my two mystery items! (I love being so close to where they ship).
> 
> ...


 I would love to see pics of your items.


----------



## jenniferrose (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to see pics of your items.


 



Here are the colors on the underside of my arm. Sand (lip liner) on the left. It isn't quite as brown when just doing a thin line. And skinny dip (lipstick) on the right.


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 18, 2013)

I would love both those colors! I wear lip liner more days than not and that is a Fantastic color!!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2013)

Mine should be here Monday, I can't wait. I would love that lipstick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the only lip liners I have are coral and red, so that one would be a great addition. I rarely wear lipliner, but I'm getting into it lately!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

I received my first 2 mystery items! (one more on the way)

I got a lip liner in Brick (SO pretty) and a lipstick in Euphoria! As soon as I get my third item, I'll post pics!


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 21, 2013)

I received my diamondline liners (love them sooo much) and my three mystery items today. All lip products - two liners, Sun Kiss (vibrant orange) and Majestic Mood (bright fuchsia, which was strangely missing a cap and made a bit of a mess) and a vibrant orange moisture rich lipstick (Tosca).

I had really been hoping for nothing on the yellow/coral spectrum, so the only one I really loved with the Majestic Mood, but I'll try playing with the orange. It's not my color unfortunately, but I knew I was taking a chance.  I'll post a pic tomorrow


----------



## Ashitude (May 21, 2013)

I got my 2 mystery items in the mail yesterday.

I got lipstick in Gitty and a lip liner in Majestic Mood. Both are gorgeous colors.


----------



## princess2010 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 2 mystery items in the mail yesterday.
> 
> I got lipstick in Gitty and a lip liner in Majestic Mood. Both are gorgeous colors.


 Love them both!!!!!


----------



## Kelli (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 2 mystery items in the mail yesterday.
> 
> I got lipstick in Gitty and a lip liner in Majestic Mood. Both are gorgeous colors.


 Love those. Gitty looks particularly great.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 2 mystery items in the mail yesterday.
> 
> I got lipstick in Gitty and a lip liner in Majestic Mood. Both are gorgeous colors.


How beautiful!


----------



## Mandy Kane (May 21, 2013)

anyone get a shipping email yet? I can't wait for this month's box!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2013)

> anyone get a shipping email yet? I can't wait for this month's box!


 That's what I'm talking about! I am so excited for this box... It's been a long month and I'm really hoping this box ships soon. All I want is a blue eyeliner! Actually, I love EVERYTHING that I've received from Starbox. Come to mama, little box, come to mama.


----------



## Ashitude (May 21, 2013)

> I got my 2 mystery items in the mail yesterday. I got lipstick in Gitty and a lip liner in Majestic Mood. Both are gorgeous colors.


 Forgot to attach this picture.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I'm talking about! I am so excited for this box... It's been a long month and I'm really hoping this box ships soon. All I want is a blue eyeliner! Actually, I love EVERYTHING that I've received from Starbox.
> 
> *Come to mama, little box, come to mama.*


 I may start saying this every morning when I wake up, I love it TOO MUCH! lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2013)

I just got my shipping notice! Holllllllaaaaaaaa!


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2013)

> I just got my shipping notice! Holllllllaaaaaaaa!


 Whoo! Over here, too!


----------



## Kelli (May 21, 2013)

I got mine, too!!!! Can't wait. It feels like forever since I received April's box lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2013)

> I got mine, too!!!! Can't wait. It feels like forever since I received April's box lol.


 RIGHT? Its feels like years ago!


----------



## Jennie Pryor (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine, too!!!! Can't wait. It feels like forever since I received April's box lol.


I know how all of you feel, although this is my first box.  I subscribed the 2nd of April to find out I had to wait a whole new month to get my box.  So freaking excited!! *DOING HAPPY DANCE*


----------



## Jennie Pryor (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Forgot to attach this picture.


Fun fun!!  Love the colors


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 21, 2013)

W00t w00t! Shipping over here too! Yaaaay!


----------



## mellee (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> W00t w00t! Shipping over here too! Yaaaay!


ME TOO ME TOO ME TOO ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 21, 2013)

Me too!  Come to me, little box of goodies!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2013)

got it too



 this is my first one and I am excited to see it!


----------



## princess2010 (May 21, 2013)

This is my first box but after getting my mystery item (HD blush in Barbie) I'm more excited than ever!!!!!


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2013)

> This is my first box but after getting my mystery item (HD blush in Barbie) I'm more excited than ever!!!!! :headphonedance: Â


 Nooo! This means that Barbie is discontinued! Well, I guess the up side is that this will mean that I will have to play with a new color once this tube is gone.


----------



## Mary322 (May 21, 2013)

Shipping notice today, I can't wait!


----------



## Meahlea (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nooo! This means that Barbie is discontinued! Well, I guess the up side is that this will mean that I will have to play with a new color once this tube is gone.


 It may just be barbie in the special lauren clark packaging?


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2013)

> It may just be barbie in the special lauren clark packaging?


 That would be weird because the February box I received didn't have the LC packaging on the blush, and the special LC box (I got both) had a different blush.


----------



## Meahlea (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would be weird because the February box I received didn't have the LC packaging on the blush, and the special LC box (I got both) had a different blush.


oh. my bad. I didn't like the blush so I didn't get the LC one or pay much attention to it at all really.


----------



## tinapickles (May 21, 2013)

Got my shipping confirmation today! Woot! And I *think* I got a confirmation for my birthday box... 





Would be AWESOME if it were here by Friday...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping confirmation today! Woot! And I *think* I got a confirmation for my birthday box...
> 
> ...


Is that when your birthday is?!


----------



## tinapickles (May 22, 2013)

My birthday is May 28th. 



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that when your birthday is?!


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Mandy Kane (May 22, 2013)

hurray for shipping notices!! It hasn't updated yet, but i don't care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's on it's way!! EEEE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birthday is May 28th.


 Happy Early Birthday!!!!!!! lol


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 2 mystery items in the mail yesterday.
> 
> I got lipstick in Gitty and a lip liner in Majestic Mood. Both are gorgeous colors.


 Pretty! cant wait to receive mine.


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2013)

Just checked got my shipping email!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 22, 2013)

> Got my shipping confirmation today! Woot! And I *think* I got a confirmation for my birthday box...Â
> 
> 
> 
> Would be AWESOME if it were here by Friday...Â


 Me too!! I'm excited. Yay for may birthdays!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (May 22, 2013)

My shipping status changed from nothing, to 'electronic shipping info has been received...'

Maybe the USPS won't hate me this time and I will get accurate shipping info lol The last two months, my shipping updates were so wonky.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 22, 2013)

I got my shipping and b-day box notices too! (Mine was 5/12 - had to share with Mother's day)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yeti (May 22, 2013)

So EXCITED!  It looks like at least some of the Starlooks website has the new format up, (haven't looked past the lip section) and it is much easier to tell what the lipsticks look like.  The finishes are listed as well.  I hate to buy anything right before the May box comes out, but I am drooling for allllll the pretty lip colors!


----------



## Yeti (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So EXCITED!  It looks like at least some of the Starlooks website has the new format up, (haven't looked past the lip section) and it is much easier to tell what the lipsticks look like.  The finishes are listed as well.  I hate to buy anything right before the May box comes out, but I am drooling for allllll the pretty lip colors!


And now so bummed...  I though it was odd I hadn't received a shipping notice, so I checked my bank account.  They haven't charged me in quite a while - I never cancelled but I think I slipped off their list some how



  Guess I will have to try to call sometime tomorrow, but with the way their billing works I don't know if I can still get in on the May box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Yeti (May 22, 2013)

> I had an issue a few months ago where my card declined the charge despite having the funds to do so...and when I figured out what was going on and contacted them, they ran my card again and I was still able to get that month's box! HOpe they work it out for you, too!!


 Good to know there is still hope, thank you! They do have pretty awesome CS =)


----------



## Mandy Kane (May 23, 2013)

wohoo my shipping updated! looks like i might get my box saturday!!!!!!!


----------



## princess2010 (May 23, 2013)

My shipping updated too and the estimated delivery date is Saturday as well! I'm beyond excited about my first Starlooks box!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 23, 2013)

I can't believe how fast their shipping is. I'm all the way in upperstate NY and my box will be here Saturday. Woot Woot!


----------



## Kelli (May 23, 2013)

Mine hasn't updated since changing to electronic shipping notice received, so I have no estimated delivery date yet. I'm in MI so hopefully mine will also come Sat since some of you are farther away and are still getting it then. *crossesfingers*


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2013)

Mine left Anaheim yesterday!


----------



## Kelli (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine left Anaheim yesterday!


 Lucky. I really don't know why mine never leaves (according to the tracking info) Anaheim or Irvine until a day or two after everyone else's lol If mine doesn't come Sat like others stated, then I'd have to wait until Monday atleast. I hate having to wait through Sunday's. I get so impatient knowing the mail doesn't even come then haha.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2013)

> Lucky. I really don't know why mine never leaves (according to the tracking info) Anaheim or Irvine until a day or two after everyone else's lol If mine doesn't come Sat like others stated, then I'd have to wait until Monday atleast. I hate having to wait through Sunday's. I get so impatient knowing the mail doesn't even come then haha.


 And remember: No mail this Monday. I am already dreading Wednesday. (My worst days of the week are the second workdays because that's when everything that came in on the over the weekend lands on my desk. It's extra nasty if a holiday is involved.)


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 23, 2013)

Your item departed our ANAHEIM, CA 92899 sort facility on May 22, 2013. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility, May 22, 2013, 5:14 pm, ANAHEIM, CA 92899 Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility, May 22, 2013, 3:58 pm, IRVINE, CA 92618 Electronic Shipping Info Received, May 22, 2013 
I don't think I received any subscriptions fromthe Westcoast yet solet's see how long this takes.



 My guess is Wednesday.


----------



## jenniferrose (May 23, 2013)

Out for delivery. I sometimes wish I never received tracking information. That way I would not constantly be checking it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 23, 2013)

Mine rarely updates past "Electronic Shipping Info Received" but it usually only takes me a few days to get my Starlooks...so hoping it shows up tomorrow or Saturday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 23, 2013)

Mine left Anaheim yesterday! ......come to me little starbox....come to meeeee


----------



## Kelli (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And remember: No mail this Monday. I am already dreading Wednesday.
> 
> (My worst days of the week are the second workdays because that's when everything that came in on the over the weekend lands on my desk. It's extra nasty if a holiday is involved.)


 I forgot about that!! Argh. I really hope it just magically comes without updates lol It's happened before.



> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out for delivery. I sometimes wish I never received tracking information. That way I would not constantly be checking it.


 Same here about sometimes wishing I didn't receive tracking. I obsessively check it like every hour lol.

If yours is already out for delivery,I think I will be avoiding this thread so as not to see anything lol. if yours is coming today so are others haha.  I did that the first two months and liked being surprised. Last month my box came on a Monday and I was missing the thread so I tried to go through it Sunday without seeing what was in the box, but unfortunately I saw stuff that wasn't in spoilers, so totally avoiding the thread till mine is in my hands (hopefully Saturday like others further east) lol


----------



## jenniferrose (May 23, 2013)

Received! Sorry if you are still wanting the surprise (in that case don't read the spoiler) but I love looking for spoilers so thought I would post.

This is the first box (although I have only been subscribed for two months) where my reaction was awesome! Wait, I have no idea what to do with these things. But still awesome!

Cream blusher in emphasize (a dark crimsony color, interesting)

Brow shader with four colors

An adorable mini file

Pigment luster in cinnamon toss (i have no idea what this is!)

    Edit: I would love to see how someone gets this open. Mine doesn't twist or pull or push. Or I just don't eat enough spinach.


----------



## mellee (May 23, 2013)

Ummmm - yeah.  There's no seeing a spoiler and not lookin'.  =)  I can't wait for mine!!!


----------



## princess2010 (May 23, 2013)

I've wanted to try a few of those products since watching Marci's videos. Saturday can't come fast enough!!!!


----------



## Jacks (May 23, 2013)

Yummy! I've been lusting after a couple of these products for a while!


----------



## marcistarlooks (May 23, 2013)

Yes, I am still a full blown dork. Thank you all so much for watching ;-) Hopefully you have a concert or festival coming up soon!


----------



## Yeti (May 23, 2013)

> And now so bummed...Â  I though it was odd I hadn't received a shipping notice, so I checked my bank account.Â  They haven't charged me in quite a while - I never cancelled but I think I slipped off their list some how  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Guess I will have to try to call sometime tomorrow, but with the way their billing works I don't know if I can still get in on the May box.


 They came to my rescue! I guess it was just a glitch. I love their CS. I should still be able to get the may box, and I will be stalking my own email now for tracking =). So awesome that some people got theirs already -I peeked at the spoiler, and I can't wait!


----------



## princess2010 (May 23, 2013)

I NEED that Lash Boost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope it's for sale soon!!
 

ETA: I went ahead and purchased the April box. I NEED the Lash boost and want the tendergloss.


----------



## TacomaGirl (May 23, 2013)

I LOVE that bronzer brush


----------



## Yeti (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I NEED that Lash Boost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope it's for sale soon!!
> 
> ETA: I went ahead and purchased the April box. I NEED the Lash boost and want the tendergloss.


You wont regret it, the lash booster is some kind of freaky magic...  I love it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I NEED that Lash Boost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope it's for sale soon!!
> 
> ETA: I went ahead and purchased the April box. I NEED the Lash boost and want the tendergloss.


 The Tenderglosses are so great, the Lash Boost is amazing, and the powder is great, too...you won't regret it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I NEED that Lash Boost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope it's for sale soon!!
> 
> ETA: I went ahead and purchased the April box. *I NEED the Lash boost *and want the tendergloss.


Girl, yes, it's magic...I use it everyday now!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marcistarlooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I am still a full blown dork. Thank you all so much for watching ;-) Hopefully you have a concert or festival coming up soon!


Marci, I love you, you are so darn cute! Awesome video!

What's funny is I actually use the mineral powder every day now (cause it ROCKS) and when I first got it I thought: Oh how cute! A puff is with it! Then I felt bad for not using it, I preferred using a brush....and then I watch your video and you recommend that! lol I'm feeling your vibe, girl, I'm definitely feeling it!


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 23, 2013)

I'm so sad, I totally forgot that we got the tendergloss lipstick. I went to look for it, and realized that it must have fallen out of my backpack where I had it stashed. I lost both a Clinique lipstick and this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2013)

Ooh, mine has processed through the local main PO!  I might get this tomorrow!  My work group used to be sent home early on Fridays before holiday weekends, but now we have a new head honcho, so I'm not sure whether that's a possibility this weekend.  But if it does happen, I might get my hands on my box before anyone else gets theirs, and then I might discover that there are variations!  And as a side note, I was poking around on the Starlooks site earlier and couldn't find the colors mentioned in the one post where someone received their box, so I'm wondering if maybe these are new colors that Starbox subscribers are seeing first.  

(Also, there's one item -- I believe it's the highest-value item this time around -- in there that I had been contemplating getting because it's a makeup category I've been wondering about generally but haven't been willing to actually spend the money on, so I'm super excited about that one.  I can play with it and figure out whether it's something I will use, and if it's not, well, I didn't pay full price for it, so I won't kick myself for spending a ton of money on something that doesn't fit my style!)


----------



## avonleabelle (May 24, 2013)

> I'm so sad, I totally forgot that we got the tendergloss lipstick. I went to look for it, and realized that it must have fallen out of my backpack where I had it stashed. I lost both a Clinique lipstick and this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I lost my tendergloss too. Super sad about that since I really loved it. Don't want to repurchase it because as soon as I do I know I'll find the original one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so sad, I totally forgot that we got the tendergloss lipstick. I went to look for it, and realized that it must have fallen out of my backpack where I had it stashed. I lost both a Clinique lipstick and this one.
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 24, 2013)

I wasn't going to look at the spoiler but I just had to! AHHH, I'm weak. 

Sounds like another good month! One product is brand new to me, never tried anything like it before so I'm interested to see how it works for me!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It must be a bad Tendergloss week because I thought I lost mine too! I was sad and it was missing for 3 days, but it finally popped up today...apparently my cat decided to knock it off my vanity and under my nightstand!


 Oh those little rascals are very good at that sort of thing. I have four fuzzy whiskered fiends myself. After I ask hubby where a certain product might be, if he doesn't know, I go on a cat-stash search. Under couch, under bed, under media center, behind night stand, etc.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, RIGHT?!  THe last time I moved, I moved my tv stand and found about 20 pens, 10 pencils, and about 12 eyeliners (including my favorite turquoise and purple ones that I mourned FOREVER) under there...furry little thieves...


OMG, LOL...and just this moment my cat Artie brought me a hair band....then started pawing at my leg...apparently he wants to play fetch! He's such a goofball!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 24, 2013)

I really want that lash primer too! I've been using the Tarte one for awhile now, but I really want to give this one a try. I loved the video! Great look!  =)


----------



## Kelli (May 24, 2013)

haha I just scrolled to the bottom of the page without reading stuff, so as not to be tempted by any spoilers or to see anything that wasn't put in a spoiler lol. my tracking finally updated and my box just left Cali with an expected delivery of Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe it'll come earlier *crossesfingers* though I doubt it. Tuesday just sounds like an eternity away.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha I just scrolled to the bottom of the page without reading stuff, so as not to be tempted by any spoilers or to see anything that wasn't put in a spoiler lol. my tracking finally updated and my box just left Cali with an expected delivery of Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe it'll come earlier *crossesfingers* though I doubt it. Tuesday just sounds like an eternity away.


 That's when mine is supposed to get here, too...Starlooks normally only takes about 3 days to get to me and I've been spoiled by it, so it is going to feel like an eternity!


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2013)

Yeesh, the universe must be hoarding ALL THE TENDERGLOSS. Mine is missing, too. It might just be in a different purse, though.


----------



## Kelli (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's when mine is supposed to get here, too...Starlooks normally only takes about 3 days to get to me and I've been spoiled by it, so it is going to feel like an eternity!


 My first two came in about 3 days, too, but last month and now this month it took 5ish business days from the time it got in the USPS system. It's good to know  I'm not the only one waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm glad most of the people in this thread will get to enjoy theirs during the long weekend! I'm sure it's full of awesomeness like always.


----------



## nikkinecol (May 24, 2013)

My box is out for delivery! I peeked because I'm weak but can't wait to have it my lil hands! *evil grin* this will be my 5th box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 24, 2013)

I got my box and I LOOOOVVVVVEEEEE it!!!!!!! I'm trying to upload pics.


----------



## princess2010 (May 24, 2013)

This is the eyebrow kit/smokey eye palette, Cream blush in Emphasize,

pigment luster in Cinnamon Toss, plus the nail file and crystal.





This luster is so gorgeous!!! It's a shimmery olive-ish gold. Beautiful!





This says cream blush but it's more a gelee than cream. It's very sheer and buildable.

The color is unlike anything I have and I really like it. The card says it can also be an eyeshadow.









This is a swipe of the blush.





eyebrow/eyeshadow kit with little slanted brush.





Bad pic but I'm trying to capture the luster.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG, LOL...and just this moment my cat Artie brought me a hair band....then started pawing at my leg...apparently he wants to play fetch! He's such a goofball!


 Haaah! My guys do that too.  I found a stash of scrunchies underneath the tv.  Come on guys, those are mine! Fortunately they've left makeup alone, but that just means i'm responsible if I lose it


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is the eyebrow kit/smokey eye palette, Cream blush in Emphasize,
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 24, 2013)

Your item is out for delivery

yaaaay so excited!!!


----------



## princess2010 (May 24, 2013)

This is a face using everything I received in the May box. The eye is the medium shadow in the brow kit with the lightest under the brow and the pigment luster in cinnamon toss in the crease. I have the cream blush in Emphasize on the cheeks and lips. I lined my eyes with the black from the brow kit.  I used the dark brown to fill in the brows as well. Mascara is They're Real by BeneFit, and foundation is Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua.


----------



## Ashitude (May 24, 2013)

I got the same box as *princess2010*. I LOVE it all.

Sadly this is my last Starbox for awhile. Just got my hospital bill for my 5 day stay and surgery.





Happily I have hoarded enough stuff the last year with my multiple subs and enabler (MUT) forced shopping to keep me busy for quite awhile!

Marci, Brandon in your CS team is SO awesome. I have been helped by him a few times. He is the best! I am always amazed at the stellar support you get with Starlooks.


----------



## Dalylah (May 24, 2013)

I got mine today as well.





My first reaction to the blush was one of terror. Once I tried it, I really liked it. I thought it would be way too dark but it is fine even on my pale skin. Loving the other things as well.


----------



## tinapickles (May 24, 2013)

Anybody get the birthday box yet?


----------



## skylola123 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same box as *princess2010*. I LOVE it all.
> 
> ...


 I am in the same boat! I am really loving this month (Haven't even received my box yet lol) and last month was great as well but this summer is going to very tight budgeting so I need to reduce pretty much all my beauty subscriptions. I believe the only one I am keeping is Ipsy. And their customer service is great! Just sucks that I have to go on a break but I can't wait to come back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (May 24, 2013)

Well ladies, I dumped Glossybox so here I am!!  It's $4 cheaper even.. WOO HOO!!


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2013)

Whoo! Best day in a very long time! I started the morning with the discovery that I have received an unexpected raise. Then I realized there was a two-week retroactive bonus attached to the raise. Then we were sent home early due to the holiday. Now I have my May box! Yay!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoo! Best day in a very long time! I started the morning with the discovery that I have received an unexpected raise. Then I realized there was a two-week retroactive bonus attached to the raise. Then we were sent home early due to the holiday. Now I have my May box! Yay!


WOW!!!!  Congrats all around!  I can't wait to get my raise that was supposed to effect months ago.  I hope it's retro-active.  If it is.. Springfield, OR here I come to visit my sister!!


----------



## mimosette (May 24, 2013)

School's out for summer, so I have 10 weeks off work! And I got my box! (No b'day box yet, I know someone up-thread asked) I love the actual presentation of this sub as much as the product.I'm a sucker for nice packaging.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> School's out for summer, so I have 10 weeks off work! And I got my box! (No b'day box yet, I know someone up-thread asked) I love the actual presentation of this sub as much as the product.I'm a sucker for nice packaging.


 hope you are enjoying the 10 week break. I also got the box today. It's the first one for me and first I thought: wow this is small (O only ever tried the glossybox) but then I tried the products and so far I love them all. Shipping was fast and quality is nice. next month I will get a birthday box too. Quick question: Do you just get the same box twice for your birthday?


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2013)

> hope you are enjoying the 10 week break. I also got the box today. It's the first one for me and first I thought: wow this is small (O only ever tried the glossybox) but then I tried the products and so far I love them all. Shipping was fast and quality is nice. next month I will get a birthday box too. Quick question: Do you just get the same box twice for your birthday?


 There is a completely different box for birthdays. It's the same box for every birthday, so the January babies and the July babies get the same things for their birthdays, and it seems like it's a different collection each year. This year, I believe the birthday box contains


Spoiler



red lip liner, red lipstick, and black eyeliner pencil.


----------



## JC327 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoo! Best day in a very long time! I started the morning with the discovery that I have received an unexpected raise. Then I realized there was a two-week retroactive bonus attached to the raise. Then we were sent home early due to the holiday. Now I have my May box! Yay!


 Congrats! looks like you are having an amazing day.


----------



## Mary322 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well ladies, I dumped Glossybox so here I am!!  It's $4 cheaper even.. WOO HOO!!


I hope you enjoy Starlooks, I have LOVED my subscription!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well ladies, I dumped Glossybox so here I am!!  It's $4 cheaper even.. WOO HOO!!


 YAY!! I bet you'll love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 24, 2013)

See, this is why I love this sub - I wouldn't buy any of these things on my own and while I don't have mine yet, I'm pretty sure I'm going to love it!

THAT BLUSH! I was just saying that I am all blushed out from my subs, but this one looks entirely different from anything I have and I'm really excited about it! I never do much with my brows so I'm excited to try the shader kit and I actually don't have many neutral shadows, so yay multitasking. The pigment looks pretty, too! Yay!


----------



## princess2010 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, this is why I love this sub - I wouldn't buy any of these things on my own and while I don't have mine yet, I'm pretty sure I'm going to love it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandy Kane (May 25, 2013)

i agree! i think it's easy to get sampled out from all these services but not starlooks!!! This is my 2nd month and i won the jan box and i got the birthday box. Most of it is stuff i probably wouldn't have bought on my own and I love ALL of it!!! I got my box today and really like it all so far. I feel like every time i use any of my starlooks stuff I like it more!!


----------



## JC327 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i agree! i think it's easy to get sampled out from all these services but not starlooks!!! This is my 2nd month and i won the jan box and i got the birthday box. Most of it is stuff i probably wouldn't have bought on my own and I love ALL of it!!! I got my box today and really like it all so far. I feel like every time i use any of my starlooks stuff I like it more!!


 I feel the same way, I love everything I have gotten so far. I am mad at myself for not knowing about Starlooks sooner I want every box I missed!


----------



## jenniferrose (May 25, 2013)

Since a few were discussing tenderglosses (and cats too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), I thought I would share a few swatches. I asked CS about ones without the sparkle and in nudes and pinks. They sent me these matte ones. The website now clearly labels which are matte which is awesome.

Thought I would share the picture as well as solicit some opinions. I can't decide which one(s) I want. I love the tendergloss.





From left to right: Big, Beaux, Sugar Lips, Cherub, Lover.

I'm awfully fond of Big, Beaux, and Lover at the moment. I can't decide. I've also decided Starlooks needs some cream eyeshadows. Tangent.

This is all much easier when Starlooks picks for me each month in my Starbox.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since a few were discussing tenderglosses (and cats too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), I thought I would share a few swatches. I asked CS about ones without the sparkle and in nudes and pinks. They sent me these matte ones. The website now clearly labels which are matte which is awesome.
> 
> ...


 Ahh, those are so pretty! I would love to have Lover and Sugar Lips! WANT.


----------



## Mary322 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since a few were discussing tenderglosses (and cats too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), I thought I would share a few swatches. I asked CS about ones without the sparkle and in nudes and pinks. They sent me these matte ones. The website now clearly labels which are matte which is awesome.
> 
> ...


There is not one color there that I wouldn't wear, so I am no help at all!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary322 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It looks great on you!  The only thing I am a little worried about is the blush on me, it looks gorgeous on you, but I have pink undertones and I afraid it won't look good.  I haven't tried it yet because I don't want to use it if I think it won't look good. That way I can give it away or trade it, which is probably stupid, I need to just try it.


 I haven't used mine either for the same reason. I am very pale with pink undertones, and I'm just worried it will look ridiculous on me.


----------



## JC327 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 25, 2013)

Definitely try the blush! It can be as sheer as you want it to be or as dark. I really think its going to work better than you think!

It is a cream blush. I thought it was more gelee but realized this morning after I saw it cooled down it must have been like that because of the heat during shipping. It's really pretty! Just a little goes a long way.


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2013)

I think yousoldtheworld and I have the same coloring (pale pale pale and pink) and here's the blush (and nothing else, which is part of why it's just part of my face) on my pre-coffee face (the other part of why it's just part of my face: I'm still mostly dead, so I look like hell):


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think yousoldtheworld and I have the same coloring (pale pale pale and pink) and here's the blush (and nothing else, which is part of why it's just part of my face) on my pre-coffee face (the other part of why it's just part of my face: I'm still mostly dead, so I look like hell):


 Ooh, that looks really nice! So excited to get it and try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 25, 2013)

Ok, I was holding out on spoilers because my box was supposed to come today, but mail came and... no box!  And there's no way I'm making it til Tuesday, so I peeked!  Here's my initial thoughts....

Yaaaaaay!!!! (of course!)  The blush looks AMAZING!  I don't have anything like it, and it will be so perfect if I can manage to get it sheered out enough!  The eyebrow thing is AWESOME because I've been wanting an eyebrow powder (and can someone tell me if all the shades are matte?), the teeny nail file is so adorable, and I just can't get enough of eyeshadow pigments!

Yay yay yay yay yay!  I flippin' love Starlooks!


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2013)

> Ok, I was holding out on spoilers because my box was supposed to come today, but mail came and... no box! Â And there's no way I'm making it til Tuesday, so I peeked! Â Here's my initial thoughts....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes, that thing you asked about it all matte. I tried it this morning, and I love it! I'm shocked because I usually don't like anything of that nature, but this will definitely not go unused by me. (I actually tried everything this morning, and I love it all.)


----------



## JennyDBV (May 25, 2013)

Just received the box and though I love the items in the box, I wish we received that turquoise  pencil the models are wearing. I love this box but I am getting tired of neutral colors and prefer some bold color.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received the box and though I love the items in the box, I wish we received that turquoise  pencil the models are wearing. I love this box but I am getting tired of neutral colors and prefer some bold color.


 Aren't the boxes rotated so that they send out neutral, bold, and mixed boxes for different months? This was my first month, so I am not sure. I just bought the Tarte Aqualillies Splash eyeliner, and it's so awesome! I would more companies would send out colored eyeliners.


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2013)

> Aren't the boxes rotated so that they send out neutral, bold, and mixed boxes for different months? This was my first month, so I am not sure. I just bought the Tarte Aqualillies Splash eyeliner, and it's so awesome! I would more companies would send out colored eyeliners.Â


 They *were* going to rotate, but I guess there was a string negative reaction, and now they seem to be alternating mixed with bold and neutral. February was bold, March was mixed, April was neutral, and May was mixed. I'm hoping June is bold.


----------



## SnowLeopard (May 25, 2013)

Did everyone get color bs443?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received the box and though I love the items in the box, I wish we received that turquoise  pencil the models are wearing. I love this box but I am getting tired of neutral colors and prefer some bold color.


 I do agree, while the neutrals are nice and I don't have many, I am ready for some bright fun bolds!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, I was holding out on spoilers because my box was supposed to come today, but mail came and... no box!  And there's no way I'm making it til Tuesday, so I peeked!  Here's my initial thoughts....
> ...


----------



## jenniferrose (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!! Haha I always have a problem buying matte colors... My attention is immediately caught by all the sparkly stuff! It's like Starlooks peeks into my makeup bag and sends me exactly what I need!


 I think I have a different concept of matte than most people. Especially the light one, definitely sparkly in the light. And the others, after using, you can see sparkles too. Not over the top sparkly, but definitely subtle sparkles in mine.


----------



## tinapickles (May 25, 2013)

FWIW the birthday boxes get the same products but not the same colors.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> FWIW the birthday boxes get the same products but not the same colors.


 Actually, everyone has gotten the same colors. Everyone in 2012 got the same birthday box, and so far everyone in 2013 has as well (but a different box from 2012).


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, that thing you asked about it all matte. I tried it this morning, and I love it! I'm shocked because I usually don't like anything of that nature, but this will definitely not go unused by me. (I actually tried everything this morning, and I love it all.)


I agree, tried all products this morning and was pleasantly surprised by this product as well and about how versatile it is!!


----------



## tinapickles (May 25, 2013)

> Actually, everyone has gotten the same colors. Everyone in 2012 got the same birthday box, and so far everyone in 2013 has as well (but a different box from 2012).


 the pictures if products for the birthday box from earlier in the year show red product. I did not receive red products in my birthday box today.


----------



## tinapickles (May 25, 2013)

FWIW, I also did not receive the same products as others. I got a lipstick, liner, and gloss vs. lipstick, lip liner, and eye liner.


----------



## Mary322 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely try the blush! It can be as sheer as you want it to be or as dark. I really think its going to work better than you think!
> 
> It is a cream blush. I thought it was more gelee but realized this morning after I saw it cooled down it must have been like that because of the heat during shipping. It's really pretty! Just a little goes a long way.


Okay, I will try it, what the heck!  I had a laser treatment this week and I am still pink from that, but when I am done healing I will try it.


----------



## tinapickles (May 25, 2013)

This is what I received for my birthday box. Sorry for the no spoiler alert I'm on my phone.


----------



## Mary322 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think yousoldtheworld and I have the same coloring (pale pale pale and pink) and here's the blush (and nothing else, which is part of why it's just part of my face) on my pre-coffee face (the other part of why it's just part of my face: I'm still mostly dead, so I look like hell):


Your skin tone is similar to mine and it looks great on you!


----------



## JC327 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is what I received for my birthday box. Sorry for the no spoiler alert I'm on my phone.


 Wow I love what you got!


----------



## tinapickles (May 25, 2013)

> Wow I love what you got!


 Definitely NOT complaining!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mary322 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is what I received for my birthday box. Sorry for the no spoiler alert I'm on my phone.


Wow, your Birthday box colors are beautiful!  I still haven't used any of the items from mine in March. (reds)


----------



## JC327 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow I love what you got!
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is what I received for my birthday box. Sorry for the no spoiler alert I'm on my phone.
> ...


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> huh, that's odd! Pretty colors though. I wonder if those are some of the colors from the Mothers Day boxes?? You're the first person I've seen on here or on blogs that got something different.


 Wow, love those colors! I just got mine today, but it was the same as the rest of this year - Kinky in liner and lipstick, and the onyx eye liner. I'm happy with them, but the alternate looks fabulous too.  It's so nice that Starlooks sends these boxes!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think yousoldtheworld and I have the same coloring (pale pale pale and pink) and here's the blush (and nothing else, which is part of why it's just part of my face) on my pre-coffee face (the other part of why it's just part of my face: I'm still mostly dead, so I look like hell):


 That is LOVELY on you! I have that peachy-pink pale skin as well, so I'm super thrilled to try mine now! It just brings out a gorgeous flush!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do agree, while the neutrals are nice and I don't have many, I am ready for some bright fun bolds!


 YES!



Bring on the funky colors! (That's my funky color dance, btw lol)



> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> FWIW the birthday boxes get the same products but not the same colors.





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, everyone has gotten the same colors. Everyone in 2012 got the same birthday box, and so far everyone in 2013 has as well (but a different box from 2012).





> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is what I received for my birthday box. Sorry for the no spoiler alert I'm on my phone.





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> huh, that's odd! Pretty colors though. I wonder if those are some of the colors from the Mothers Day boxes?? You're the first person I've seen on here or on blogs that got something different.


 WOW! That definitely is different from what I've seen this year! So far every b-day box has had a Kinky lip liner, Kinky lipstick and Onyx eyeliner. Those pinks are gorgeous! I wonder if they're doing it by season maybe? Hmmmm....definitely agree though, it is ridiculously nice of Starbox to send these out. Just adds that special touch!


----------



## tinapickles (May 25, 2013)

The lipstick is Smooth Move, lip liner is Berry Blend, and the gloss is Oriental Rose.


----------



## tinapickles (May 25, 2013)

A little but if Internet research shows that indeed they sent one of the selections from the Mother's Day box http://emmysdeals.blogspot.com/2013/04/starlooks-mothers-day-lip-gift-set.html?m=1


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The lipstick is Smooth Move, lip liner is Berry Blend, and the gloss is Oriental Rose.


Would you do swatches some time for us! I'd love to see these, they look beautiful!


----------



## skylola123 (May 26, 2013)

I got my box today &amp; wow...AMAZING!!!

Last month was good but this month was amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Everything was so versatile and I seriously just love this months box.


----------



## JC327 (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The lipstick is Smooth Move, lip liner is Berry Blend, and the gloss is Oriental Rose.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A little but if Internet research shows that indeed they sent one of the selections from the Mother's Day box
> 
> http://emmysdeals.blogspot.com/2013/04/starlooks-mothers-day-lip-gift-set.html?m=1


 Ahh, I see! maybe those shades aren't going to be part of the permanent line so they sent them in some of the Birthday boxes instead of leaving the rest of them sitting around? I'm totally jealous, they're so pretty! I love my birthday box but I definitely wear pink and berry shades more than red.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mary322 (May 26, 2013)

Okay, bit the bullet and tried the blush. Not totally crazy about it, but it's not bad.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, bit the bullet and tried the blush. Not totally crazy about it, but it's not bad.


 I think it's lovely on you! It gives you that soft feminine flush, beautiful!


----------



## mellee (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is what I received for my birthday box. Sorry for the no spoiler alert I'm on my phone.


Oh wow!  My birthday box'll come in June and I'd LOVE to get this box!  BEAUTIFUL!  Although I'll also be quite happy with the Kinkies, if I get them.  Either way, Starlooks is so generous with the gift!!!  =)


----------



## tinapickles (May 26, 2013)

Swatches left to right: lip line, lipstick, lip gloss.


----------



## mellee (May 26, 2013)

The lipstick look way lighter in the swatch than in the tube!


----------



## tinapickles (May 26, 2013)

It's pretty light. It goes on my lips (which are a bit dark) as a purple-ish pink.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's pretty light. It goes on my lips (which are a bit dark) as a purple-ish pink.


 How gorgeous! I love them! Thank you for the swatches


----------



## princess2010 (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, bit the bullet and tried the blush. Not totally crazy about it, but it's not bad.


It seriously looks fantastic on you! It's probably out of your comfort zone. It's quite shocking in the pan but so pretty on!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, bit the bullet and tried the blush. Not totally crazy about it, but it's not bad.


 It looks amazing on you, actually!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 26, 2013)

I love this month's box! It's so awesome! (Pic heavy!)

Animal prints? OH YES!









This box's coloration and theme are so fab, I really love it. I'm a little sad that the turquoise liner wasn't included but even so, the box rocks!





This is the pigment luster in Cinnamon Toss, it's GORGEOUS, so shimmery and easy to work with. If you want that straight line, it stays pigmented and tight without much fallout, but if you want to blend it, it blends easily and smoothly!





Here's the cream blush in Emphasize. It's so interesting! It looks very dark brick red in the pan, but when you swipe it, it can either go into a brownish tint, a slightly bittersweet tint or just flush. It's soft, spreads nicely and doesn't stain harshly!

Here's what I came up with for this box! -













I used the brow bar for my eyebrows AND my eyes (all four shades) and wet the black shade and used it for the eyeliner. Then I patted the pigment luster on top of that. I used the cream blush for both my cheeks and lips!

Can I just say I'm very madly in love with my teensy weensy zebra print nail file? It's the cutest nail accessory EVER!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this month's box! It's so awesome! (Pic heavy!)
> 
> ...


----------



## lolley (May 27, 2013)

The pigment luster is gorgeous!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this month's box! It's so awesome! (Pic heavy!)
> 
> ...


----------



## lolley (May 27, 2013)

Not related to May but thought I'd share. My concealer samples arrived last week. 2 were close (very close) and the third was perfect. My usual is 100% Pure in white peach.


----------



## Mary322 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It seriously looks fantastic on you! It's probably out of your comfort zone. It's quite shocking in the pan but so pretty on!


 


> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's lovely on you! It gives you that soft feminine flush, beautiful!


Thanks, all, it grew on me as the day went by. I will keep playing with it and see how I like it.  I have seen cream blush applied by hand, a brush, or a sponge.  I have tried all, but I have never settled on a way it works best. Sometimes it seems to be a combination.  How do most of you like to apply your cream blush and what has worked the best for you?


----------



## Mary322 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this month's box! It's so awesome! (Pic heavy!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, bit the bullet and tried the blush. Not totally crazy about it, but it's not bad.


I actually think it looks gorgeous. I have the same skin tone and hair/eye color so I was a bit unsure about it at the beginning as well.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  Amazing!





> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE your look!!!!





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You look amaaaaazing! The blush seems to be especially flattering for us pale redhead-type people...so excited! This is the longest my box has ever taken to get to me and I am itching to get my hands on everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love your look, super creative with all the items in the box!  When I saw the brow colors, I thought they would look nice a shadows, but wasn't sure.  They turned out beautiful on you!  I also loved the little file, it is adorable and it matched the box, too cute!


 Thank you so much ladies!




This was such a fun box to work with....the minute I opened it, I thought, OOOooo, I get to pull out my crimper! LOL

Michaela - TUESDAY, I'll bet it'll get to you tomorrow! I agree, when the blush is blended into a flushed red tone on the cheeks, it is very flattering! You'll love it!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

I finally swatched my Mystery Items!

I received two lipsticks, Venus - a frosty pink and Euphoria - a matte pink mocha

and a lip liner, Brick - well...a brick red...fairly self-explanatory lol 





Euphoria (left), Venus (center), Brick (squiggly and double thick line)

I'm so madly in love with the lipsticks, they're so creamy, smooth and such BEAUTIFUL colors!


----------



## JC327 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, bit the bullet and tried the blush. Not totally crazy about it, but it's not bad.


 The blush looks really pretty on you, it gives you a natural glow.


----------



## JC327 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's pretty light. It goes on my lips (which are a bit dark) as a purple-ish pink.


 


> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are really pretty colors, it look great on you.


----------



## JC327 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this month's box! It's so awesome! (Pic heavy!)
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally swatched my Mystery Items!
> 
> ...


 Love the colors specially Venus.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As always great review, you look amazing! I really like how the blush looks as a lipstick.





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the colors specially Venus.


Thanks! Yeah, Venus is sooooo pretty


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2013)

My box showed up today, and as expected, I love everything! I'm especially excited about the brow shader set, because I am horrible and I completely neglect my brows, I barely even shape them, so this will be fun to play with!


----------



## princess2010 (May 28, 2013)

I've been using the whole box for days and I really enjoy everything! Now I'm beyond excited because I ordered an April box and its out for delivery!!!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 28, 2013)

I have a question, I am really interested in Starlooks and I really want to try it but I am trying to save money. My birthday is in July so I will probably get a lot of money then, so I was planning on subscribing for July and seeing how I like it. But, you can't get a birthday box on your first month right? Sorry maybe that is a stupid question I just really loved that red lipstick and lip liner.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 28, 2013)

> I have a question, I am really interested in Starlooks and I really want to try it but I am trying to save money. My birthday is in July so I will probably get a lot of money then, so I was planning on subscribing for July and seeing how I like it. But, you can't get a birthday box on your first month right? Sorry maybe that is a stupid question I just really loved that red lipstick and lip liner.


 Hey honey, Great choice for picking Starlooks. This is by far my favorite subscription box and you will not go wrong with subbing. To get the birthday box you have to sign up before your birthday. So if your birthday is in July, then you'd have to sub before July first. You'll get the monthly box for July and you'll also be sent the birthday box. You get the birthday box during your birthday month.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a question, I am really interested in Starlooks and I really want to try it but I am trying to save money. My birthday is in July so I will probably get a lot of money then, so I was planning on subscribing for July and seeing how I like it. But, you can't get a birthday box on your first month right?
> 
> Sorry maybe that is a stupid question I just really loved that red lipstick and lip liner.


 I totally received the birthday box on my first month! So yes, you can! You just have to make sure you subscribe before the deadline for the July box








> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box showed up today, and as expected, I love everything! I'm especially excited about the brow shader set, because I am horrible and I completely neglect my brows, I barely even shape them, so this will be fun to play with!


 Told ya it was gonna get to ya today! Yaaaaaaaaay! ::happy starlooks dance::


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 28, 2013)

I just got my April box and I lurve it!!!!! The powder is awesome, the tendergloss is pretty, and the lash boost is amazing!!!!

I am so happy I was able to get that box! My Tendergloss is the color polish.
 

I cant find that tendergloss on the website but it looks like Snookems but it doesn't say that on the bottom it says polish.


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2013)

> I just got my April box and I lurve it!!!!! The powder is awesome, the tendergloss is pretty, and the lash boost is amazing!!!! I am so happy I was able to get that box! My Tendergloss is the color polish. Â  I cant find that tendergloss on the website but it looks like Snookems but it doesn't say that on the bottom it says polish.


 I think just about every shade name of every product (including the items in the May box) but the Diamondliners have been renamed, and the Diamondliners are now Gem eye pencils. And the HD Fluid Blushes are gone completely.


----------



## princess2010 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think just about every shade name of every product (including the items in the May box) but the Diamondliners have been renamed, and the Diamondliners are now Gem eye pencils. And the HD Fluid Blushes are gone completely.


Good to know! I guess I should use Barbie sparingly!


----------



## Kelli (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoo! Best day in a very long time! I started the morning with the discovery that I have received an unexpected raise. Then I realized there was a two-week retroactive bonus attached to the raise. Then we were sent home early due to the holiday. Now I have my May box! Yay!


 Congrats!!



> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a question, I am really interested in Starlooks and I really want to try it but I am trying to save money. My birthday is in July so I will probably get a lot of money then, so I was planning on subscribing for July and seeing how I like it. But, you can't get a birthday box on your first month right?
> 
> Sorry maybe that is a stupid question I just really loved that red lipstick and lip liner.


 I think others have already answered this, but if you order on your birthday you won't get a birthday box because technically your subscription doesn't start til the next month. I signed up on my birthday back in Jan, cause I had extra money from my birthday, and so I wasn't eligible for a birthday box, because the first box of my subscription wasn't til February. If your birthday is in July make sure to sign up by the end of June so you can get the bday box as well.

I got my box today!!! Love it.  I just recently started trying to do my brows, so love getting that quad and the fact that the three lighter shades that won't work for my brows won't go to waste cause they work for shadow, too. Love the cream blush, especially as a lipstick. I like that it isn't as dark as it looks unless you use a lot. I've been wanting to try a pigment forever, so I am loving that. The color is great, too.


----------



## SnowLeopard (May 28, 2013)

> I think just about every shade name of every product (including the items in the May box) but the Diamondliners have been renamed, and the Diamondliners are now Gem eye pencils. And the HD Fluid Blushes are gone completely.


 I can't believe the HD Fluid Blush is no longer available


----------



## wildsp187 (May 28, 2013)

I have a question, since I'm new too..

What are mystery items?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

> I have a question, since I'm new too.. What are mystery items?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 Mystery Items were a promotion for Starlooks reaching 3,000 likes on facebook. They had a limited quantity of items that they no longer carry.


----------



## mirandamanda (May 28, 2013)

> I have a question, I am really interested in Starlooks and I really want to try it but I am trying to save money. My birthday is in July so I will probably get a lot of money then, so I was planning on subscribing for July and seeing how I like it. But, you can't get a birthday box on your first month right? Sorry maybe that is a stupid question I just really loved that red lipstick and lip liner.


 This month was my first box and I was able to receive a bday box as well, just make sure that you're sub is paid for in the month of July and you should be able to get one too. (I signed up and paid for my sub in Mid-April.)


----------



## JC327 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a question, I am really interested in Starlooks and I really want to try it but I am trying to save money. My birthday is in July so I will probably get a lot of money then, so I was planning on subscribing for July and seeing how I like it. But, you can't get a birthday box on your first month right?
> 
> Sorry maybe that is a stupid question I just really loved that red lipstick and lip liner.


 March was  my first box and I got the birthday box. Starlooks is awesome, join you'll love it.


----------



## JC327 (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my April box and I lurve it!!!!! The powder is awesome, the tendergloss is pretty, and the lash boost is amazing!!!!
> 
> ...


 That's the same color I got and I love it. I have loved everything I have received so far.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2013)

I wore everything in the box today (though I took too long doing other things and had to hurry and slap it on instead of really playing with it, boo)!

Here's a crappy, grainy cellphone picture of how everything looks with my skintone. The light shade in the brow kit and the pigment luster on my eyes along with Starlooks brown eye pencil and mascara, the blush on my cheeks and dabbed lightly on my lips. Loving the colors!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wore everything in the box today (though I took too long doing other things and had to hurry and slap it on instead of really playing with it, boo)!
> 
> Here's a crappy, grainy cellphone picture of how everything looks with my skintone. The light shade in the brow kit and the pigment luster on my eyes along with Starlooks brown eye pencil and mascara, the blush on my cheeks and dabbed lightly on my lips. Loving the colors!


GORGEOUS!



Love the lip color! That cream blush is superdupes awesome, isn't it?


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2013)

That blush is so awesome and versatile! I looks fantastic on everyone! Every picture posted shows different hair, eyes, and skin but it still looks great on each person! Also, I'm having a love affair with the lash boost from April!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That blush is so awesome and versatile! I looks fantastic on everyone! Every picture posted shows different hair, eyes, and skin but it still looks great on each person!
> 
> Also, I'm having a love affair with the lash boost from April!


 It really is! And the best thing is that it's a shade very few of us would have picked out on our own, it seems. So different from everything else I own. 

I love the lash boost, too...I'm glad you got to get that box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mary322 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wore everything in the box today (though I took too long doing other things and had to hurry and slap it on instead of really playing with it, boo)!
> 
> Here's a crappy, grainy cellphone picture of how everything looks with my skintone. The light shade in the brow kit and the pigment luster on my eyes along with Starlooks brown eye pencil and mascara, the blush on my cheeks and dabbed lightly on my lips. Loving the colors!


Wow, it looks beautiful on you! I haven't tried the pigment luster yet, you've made me want to, it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## trekkersangel (May 29, 2013)

Okay you bunch of enablers.  So I added Starlooks Starbox to my plethora of sub boxes.  I just can't get over some of the colors they've had in these boxes.  How could I possibly say no?  I'm excited.  June will be my first box, but since they don't ship for SO LONG. . . . I HAD to buy the April box to tide me over until then.  The lash primer looks divine &amp; I need the mineralized powder for the hot humid summers here in VA.  My hubby just rolled his eyes at me.  Yes, I'm addicted to make-up, but I just had my 6th baby. . . I deserve something to make me feel pretty right?  Eek!  I'm excited for the June spoilers to start!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 29, 2013)

Just saw Starlooks post a bunch of "looks" from their May box on their FB page!  I definitely saw some of you ladies there!  So pretty!


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw Starlooks post a bunch of "looks" from their May box on their FB page!  I definitely saw some of you ladies there!  So pretty!


LOL I NEED that coupon! There may or may not be a few brushes I would like. Does anyone own some brushes? I'm interested in the one Marci uses to put on blush.

ETA link. I think it's this one. http://starlooks.com/collections/brushes/products/featured-foundation-facial-concealer-brushes


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 29, 2013)

This is just me, using all of my starlooks products! I used the eyebrow quad on my eyebrows. I also used the blush, pigment and quad for my eyeshadow and eyeliner. I then applied the blush to my cheeks and eyebrow quad lighter brown color to contour. Then I applied a thick layer of blush to my lips, with a center ombrÃ© effect by using the pigment. I then dabbed on a tiny bit of petroleum jelly on top to add shine. I'm not very good with makeup. Don't judge me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 29, 2013)

I finally got my boxes yesterday. I received the birthday box with the lip liner, gloss and lipstick in the mauve-y color. That works much better for me rather than red. I'm so excited about the pigment, I don't usually buy anything in that shade so its happily sitting with my other everyday makeup waiting on me to finish cleaning house so I can use it. Is it bad that I'm bribing myself with makeup to get housework done?? Lol.


----------



## trekkersangel (May 29, 2013)

> This is just me, using all of my starlooks products! I used the eyebrow quad on my eyebrows. I also used the blush, pigment and quad for my eyeshadow and eyeliner. I then applied the blush to my cheeks and eyebrow quad lighter brown color to contour. Then I applied a thick layer of blush to my lips, with a center ombrÃ© effect by using the pigment. I then dabbed on a tiny bit of petroleum jelly on top to add shine. I'm not very good with makeup. Don't judge me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You have the most amazing cheekbones. . . A blush addict's dream!


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2013)

> Is it bad that I'm bribing myself with makeup to get housework done?? Lol.


 Nope. I use incoming packages to force myself to clean my apartment. I don't get to open anything unless I've cleaned a section. Once I've gotten all sections squared away the first time around, I can't open anything until everything is clean. I'm still working on the first go-around, though.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 29, 2013)

> You have the most amazing cheekbones. . . A blush addict's dream!


 Thank you!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about....this is GORGEOUS! Just stunning! You have wonderful angles on your face


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 29, 2013)

> What are you talking about....this is GORGEOUS! Just stunning! You have wonderful angles on your face atches:


 Thank you, Cheshire, you're making me blush.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am judging you and my verdict is:  AWESOME!! 



  I love how you used the pigment to neutralize the blush color on your lips!


----------



## princess2010 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look amazing!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Glossygirl (May 29, 2013)

you have beautiful eyes!


----------



## JC327 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wore everything in the box today (though I took too long doing other things and had to hurry and slap it on instead of really playing with it, boo)!
> 
> Here's a crappy, grainy cellphone picture of how everything looks with my skintone. The light shade in the brow kit and the pigment luster on my eyes along with Starlooks brown eye pencil and mascara, the blush on my cheeks and dabbed lightly on my lips. Loving the colors!


 You look great!


----------



## JC327 (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love your look!


----------



## NikNik455 (May 29, 2013)

I love this month's box. When does Marcy post the video? I have no clue how to use any of this. Can anyone help?


----------



## Souly (May 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wore everything in the box today (though I took too long doing other things and had to hurry and slap it on instead of really playing with it, boo)!
> 
> Here's a crappy, grainy cellphone picture of how everything looks with my skintone. The light shade in the brow kit and the pigment luster on my eyes along with Starlooks brown eye pencil and mascara, the blush on my cheeks and dabbed lightly on my lips. Loving the colors!


 You look gorgeous as always! I'm going to try the blush on my lips now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2013)

Ahh, thanks for all the compliments.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love trying shades outside of my norm. The blush looks amazing on everyone who has posted so far, good call on choosing this one, Marci!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

KellyKaye, those colors make your eyes pop! Gorgeous!


----------



## Jaly (May 31, 2013)

I pulled the trigger and subscribed to Starlooks Starbox this week.  So I'd be getting the June box in a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm curious, and pardon the newbie question, but is there a place where you let them know your skin shade/hair color/ eye color/ etc?

I explored the web site and looked around my account, didn't see anything like a 'beauty' or 'style' quiz.... 

any help?

Thx!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I pulled the trigger and subscribed to Starlooks Starbox this week.  So I'd be getting the June box in a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Nope, everyone generally gets the same box (minus a few times they've set out a few different shades of lipsticks, but all in the same color family, etc.) In one case, they sent out neutral eye quads and for that, they asked everyone their skintone. But for now, it's not customized.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mimosette (May 31, 2013)

Still no birthday box.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 1, 2013)

Whoo!  I just tried the blush over a bb cream I'm testing (Holika Holika Moisture Petit BB Cream, to be precise.  Pale pink chick alert:  We have a winner!  It looked scary dark while I was applying it, but it lightened up very nicely) instead of just my bare skin, and this is going to be a great one to wear this summer.  I'm really liking this formula.  I'm antsy to see more swatches of other shades!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 1, 2013)

> Whoo! Â I just tried the blush over a bb cream I'm testing (Holika Holika Moisture Petit BB Cream, to be precise. Â Pale pink chick alert: Â We have a winner! Â It looked scary dark while I was applying it, but it lightened up very nicely) instead of just my bare skin, and this is going to be a great one to wear this summer. Â I'm really liking this formula. Â I'm antsy to see more swatches of other shades!


 How funny, I just bought Skin 79 Super + Beblesh Balm (Pink) and tested it with the new cream blush from Starlooks today and its a fabulous summer combo. They work together like a well oiled machine. Loving it!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 1, 2013)

It's insane how dark it is in the pan, but how universally flattering it is on the skin! I'm loving it hardcore as well. I'm going on a trip in a few days and I think I'm going to take the HD blush in Barbie and the cream Emphasize with me. They are so gorgeous and I think would cover  every occasion.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 1, 2013)

Yup, another "pale chick" testimonial here! I'm casper white with olive undertones, and the blush worked wonderfully for me, too! It's buildable, so it can be as sheer or as intense as I want, and I love that. I'm also a huge fan of the pigment. Here's my slightly egocentric picture where I'm wearing all Starlooks products. It's a bit overexposed because I was going for a certain effect, but you can still see the colors well. It's the blush on my lips, patted down with a napkin to achieve the matte effect btw.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, another "pale chick" testimonial here! I'm casper white with olive undertones, and the blush worked wonderfully for me, too! It's buildable, so it can be as sheer or as intense as I want, and I love that. I'm also a huge fan of the pigment. Here's my slightly egocentric picture where I'm wearing all Starlooks products. It's a bit overexposed because I was going for a certain effect, but you can still see the colors well. It's the blush on my lips, patted down with a napkin to achieve the matte effect btw.


I love that picture! It all looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, another "pale chick" testimonial here! I'm casper white with olive undertones, and the blush worked wonderfully for me, too! It's buildable, so it can be as sheer or as intense as I want, and I love that. I'm also a huge fan of the pigment. Here's my slightly egocentric picture where I'm wearing all Starlooks products. It's a bit overexposed because I was going for a certain effect, but you can still see the colors well. It's the blush on my lips, patted down with a napkin to achieve the matte effect btw.


 It looks really pretty on you.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, another "pale chick" testimonial here! I'm casper white with olive undertones, and the blush worked wonderfully for me, too! It's buildable, so it can be as sheer or as intense as I want, and I love that. I'm also a huge fan of the pigment. Here's my slightly egocentric picture where I'm wearing all Starlooks products. It's a bit overexposed because I was going for a certain effect, but you can still see the colors well. It's the blush on my lips, patted down with a napkin to achieve the matte effect btw.


 So gorgeous as always Anastasia!




I actually LOVE the set up of this shot!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you, ladies, you are so sweet!







> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So gorgeous as always Anastasia!
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks really pretty on you.


 


> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that picture! It all looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok, last picture, I promise!

Here's a closeup swatch of the Pigment Luster in Cinnamon Kiss, the color is just gorgeous!!

(Also featuring Starlooks Lengthening mascara, Infinity pot liner in Princess Diaries as a shadow base, and the darkest shade from the brow kit we just got used instead of the eyeliner)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, last picture, I promise!
> 
> ...


AMAZING


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 2, 2013)

Super pretty! I love that mascara so much.

...can we have our June boxes now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, last picture, I promise!
> 
> ...






 love your eye makeup.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super pretty! I love that mascara so much.
> 
> ...can we have our June boxes now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






 I need my Starlooks fix already!


----------



## tinapickles (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> AMAZING


 Completely and totally enamoured of this look!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 3, 2013)

For those of you who are Starlooks fans check out Ipsy this month because it appears that Tipsy, Bare or Tickle Me Pink will be in the Ipsy bags.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you girls &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Can't wait for the June box! I wonder what they're going do to celebrate their anniversary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *tinapickles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Completely and totally enamoured of this look!


 


> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super pretty! I love that mascara so much.
> 
> ...can we have our June boxes now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AMAZING


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, last picture, I promise!
> 
> ...


They look BEAUTIFUL!  I have all those items, I need to try them out together. I didn't even think about combining the princess diary with those colors, but it is awesome!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 3, 2013)

Those colors are really flattering.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, last picture, I promise!
> 
> ...


----------



## Glossygirl (Jun 13, 2013)

I called Starlooks this afternoon to get some color advice on some tendergloss lipsticks that I wanted to buy and was so surprised and delighted when Marci herself came on the line to speak to me. I was awestuck and felt like I was talking to a celebrity but she was so incredibly sweet and down-to-earth and we had an awesome conversation. She gave me some fabulous advice on which color I should get (I'm going to order Doll) and she also told me that they made changes to the tendergloss lipsticks and now they are even better than before (how is that even possible...they were so awesome already!) I'm going to order my tendergloss lipstick among other things and can't wait to try out the new formulation! It seems like Starlooks is expanding with new formulations and new products and Marci expressed appreciation and gratitude to loyal fans like myself who love Marci, her vision, and her products. Also, be on the lookout for May's Why Marci video. She said she's filming it this afternoon so it's coming out soon...yay!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I called Starlooks this afternoon to get some color advice on some tendergloss lipsticks that I wanted to buy and was so surprised and delighted when Marci herself came on the line to speak to me. I was awestuck and felt like I was talking to a celebrity but she was so incredibly sweet and down-to-earth and we had an awesome conversation. She gave me some fabulous advice on which color I should get (I'm going to order Doll) and she also told me that they made changes to the tendergloss lipsticks and now they are even better than before (how is that even possible...they were so awesome already!) I'm going to order my tendergloss lipstick among other things and can't wait to try out the new formulation! It seems like Starlooks is expanding with new formulations and new products and Marci expressed appreciation and gratitude to loyal fans like myself who love Marci, her vision, and her products. Also, be on the lookout for May's Why Marci video. She said she's filming it this afternoon so it's coming out soon...yay!


 Thanks for sharing, Starlooks has amazing customer service I cant think of any company where the owner will get on the phone and assist a customer. I cant wait to see May's Why Marci video!


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I called Starlooks this afternoon to get some color advice on some tendergloss lipsticks that I wanted to buy and was so surprised and delighted when Marci herself came on the line to speak to me. I was awestuck and felt like I was talking to a celebrity but she was so incredibly sweet and down-to-earth and we had an awesome conversation. She gave me some fabulous advice on which color I should get (I'm going to order Doll) and she also told me that they made changes to the tendergloss lipsticks and now they are even better than before (how is that even possible...they were so awesome already!) I'm going to order my tendergloss lipstick among other things and can't wait to try out the new formulation! It seems like Starlooks is expanding with new formulations and new products and Marci expressed appreciation and gratitude to loyal fans like myself who love Marci, her vision, and her products. Also, be on the lookout for May's Why Marci video. She said she's filming it this afternoon so it's coming out soon...yay!


In my personal experience with Marci and Starlooks, I have had nothing but friendly, professional treatment. It is still my favorite sub and I always fall for their products. So glad to hear others are having the same experience.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 13, 2013)

I. WANT. ALL. THE. TENDERGLOSSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenniferrose (Jun 14, 2013)

So I totally misunderstood something when ordering and I thought I would share just in case anyone made the same mistake (maybe it was just me!).

I ordered the Ipsy Bare Lip Set because I was thinking that was a fantastic deal to get three matching items ready to go. I did not get the Bare liner from Ipsy. The site says "Set does not include the lip liner sent out in Ipsy." I read this as it would include another lip liner that would go really well since the picture had all three and it did not say this set will have no lip liner, period.

Anyhow, it is just the lipstick and lip gloss. Which separately add up to the same price. I know everyone seems to adore the tendergloss (me as well!!!! and so happy the new site points out which are satin and which are gloss), so you wouldn't really be losing out to buy that instead of the lipstick.

Just thought I would give a heads up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I. WANT. ALL. THE. TENDERGLOSSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 RIGHT, I have so many lip products that I can't really justify but I want to buy so many of them...SO MANY.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jun 24, 2013)

May "Why Marci" video is up on Facebook! Now we just need the June box to ship!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> May "Why Marci" video is up on Facebook! Now we just need the June box to ship!


OMG the way she uses the pigment with the clear primer is brilliant! I didn't think of that!!!! I also never do the blush like that but it looks great on Marci! I'm going to try it that way!


----------

